# ?

## funny82

!    ,   ,            ?               ,          ???

----------


## Fosihas

:Wink:

----------

,     .   ...  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     .   ...


 -  ! !     ,         ,    !       ,     ,    !

----------

> ,     ,    !


   -   ? 
  - ?            (  ).

----------

> ,    !


        -    - .
     ...

----------

> -    - .


      ?   ?

----------

> ?   ?


!
   .    . :Smilie:

----------


## Mela

,    :Wink:

----------

> .    .


          ?     ?

----------

> ,


,      :Smilie:

----------

> ?     ?


    ,      9%  .
     -     .
,  -      (  )   ,      ,  ,   .
      -  -        .

----------

> 


**,    ,    .   :



> 


      ?             ?

----------

> ?             ?


 .  .     .

----------

